# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения >  В аэропорту Домодедово прогремел взрыв, есть жертвы

## Irina

В московском аэропорту Домодедово около 16:30 прогремел взрыв. По предварительным данным, есть погибшие и раненые. Подробности пока неизвестны, официального подтверждения информации также нет.

По словам источника «Ведомостей» в милиции, в аэропорту действительно произошел взрыв, есть пострадавшие, причины взрыва пока неясны.

По предварительным данным, речь идет о взрывном устройстве, приведенном в действие террористом-смертником

Число погибших в результате взрыва в аэропорту Домодедово достигло 31, пострадавших — порядка 130 человек, сообщила РИА Новости в понедельник помощник министра здравоохранения и социального развития РФ София Малявина.

Подробнее: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Опять за старое, вот же беда.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Да, не могут люди жить мирно.

----------


## Irina

Ужасно это всё. Почему вечно отыгрываются на простых людях

----------

